# Steve's "Hard Rock" Getaway



## s8830906 (Aug 23, 2016)

Here is the current setup in our HT. Most people compare it to the great Hard Rock Café, due to its décor style. I will let you all judge for yourselves. It is only 10 1/2 x 11 with an 11' ceiling. I used every inch (almost, anyway) to put my favorite pieces out. Hope you enjoy and it sparks some decorating ideas for your own spaces.


Steve


----------



## s8830906 (Aug 23, 2016)

This is the current equipment list, for those interested.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice setup. Thanks for sharing. I do like all the decorations especially the rug and the wall decorations. I am sure with the Dolby Atmos, your room will be rocking and you will get lots of enjoyment!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1, very nice indeed!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well done, Steve. You could spend 2 hours before the movie looking at all the pieces you have in there! But it doesn't come off as cluttered. Just fun and interesting. Enjoy it! 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What a sweet room! Well done, Steve!

What time do we come over? :nerd2:


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I thought those L/C/R and Surrounds looked familiar... I had the Sony SS-B3000's as L/R and still have SS-B1000's as surrounds and rears. I think they're a fantastic "bang for the buck" speaker. How do they sound in that setup?


----------



## s8830906 (Aug 23, 2016)

They sound great! Not too overpowering which gives a very balanced sound. I want to upgrade everything to Klipsch, but just don't want to change them out.


----------

